# shoes



## luthrower (May 22, 2007)

never had the urge to buy golf shoes but i was wondering do they make that big of a difference?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well sir, I ordered a pair of Adidas Preformer shoes. So when they arrive I will do a review of them and answer the question more fully.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't think so..but then again, I've never played a full round with them. I think all they really do is give you better traction, and help support your foot better..but I just wear my super old, and lucky Vans skate shoes when I play..

I never been much for bells and whistles..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Umm yea golf shoes are built to give you better traction and stability ...So yes it is an advantage. I know when i was younger say 14 or so i wore tennis shoes but now i wouldn't. 

And i just bought the Brand new nike golf shoes SP 8's tw tour and there by far the best shoe ever made. But with that being said there also a hefty price of 160.

i have wore the Gel Fusion 2's and there a very good shoe also. 

The adidas shoes just didn't do it for me comfort wise.

But yes i'm for using golf shoes.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the sp-8's also, and agree, the best shoe I have ever owned


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Yea...shoes make a big difference. It would be rather hard to make a consistent swing when your feet are sliding everywhere. I'm not saying to run out and buy the SP8's...you can certainly find a shoe that will get the job done at a cheaper price. Right now I wear footjoys and adidas...I think the adidas just feel good because I've broke them in really well. But the footjoys are brand new and they're very comfortable...I think I paid around 70 for them.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I actually wrote an article about this a few months back. Do they make a difference, YES; bigger than you might think. What happens if you don't get shoes is you have a very unstable base. The motions of the golf swing produce a lot of torque from the ground up. If you're not rooted well, your feet will slide, or you'll have to position your weight differently so they don't slip. Soooo, that means, if you don't have good golf shoes with good traction, you're more likely to develop a bad weight shift. Why do you think golfers in the old days wore METAL SPIKES in their shoes?

Ever see a good golfer wearing tennis shoes to play golf? Nope. This is because their good weight shift would cause them to slip on the harder swings, i.e. driver, 3-wood, long iron swings. Believe me, I forgot my shoes one day and was all over the place.

Also, when you buy shoes, ask to take some practice swings in a simulator with them. Make sure your feet don't slide around inside the shoe. If they do, they're not going to be as effective, because while your shoe may not move, your foot is still moving, which causes your weight to shift.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yea sp 8's are expensive and unless your gonna take care of them i would get cheaper ..i think my first shoe was like 30 bucks when i started wearing golf shoes .then as i got more competitive they got more expensive and plus i want a comfortable shoe since i walk alot.

i'm trying to find some metal spikes tho lol illegal o noes

Cbwheeler just fyi pros still wear metal spikes


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha, I'm aware that some pros still wear metal spikes, but its not the norm like it used to be. A lot of them wear softspikes. They're more comfortable and they don't rip up the course like metal does.

I've gotta get some new shoes sometime soon. Might check out those SP-8s


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I got some Softspikes Black-widows for my Adidas shoes. I can't wait to try them out. I usually wear my DC skate shoes. They work alright but since it seems in the last couple of times I went golfing it rains I would like to have the 2 year Adidas waterproof warranty


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I gotta chime in on the sliding thing..I hit over 300 yards, and I don't experience any sliding unless the ground is fairly wet..with that said though, I have been thinking about getting some shoes..what are some good ones for under $150? Are there ant distance differences with the shoes on?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Just get you some that fit snug on your feet so your feet don't slide around in them. You'll probably find yourself hitting further. Maybe it's because I have narrow feet, but if I don't wear golf shoes, I'm spraying the ball everywhere with my driver.

300 most of the really good shoes are around the $100 range. You can find some that are $200 or so, but those are the ones that have just come out. I like the way the Adidas models fit my feet. Most of them are $70 or so. Check out golfsmith.com and click on shoes. You can view them by price range.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yea i'm not saying your gonna slip some ppl love playing in tennis shoes i use to ..but as i got older i needed a more sturdy base and something that would hold up getting wet and not tearing the soles off so golf shoes solved that. 


For under 150$ footjoy has some good shoes, if you could find any clearance pairs of the old gel fusions those are really nice shoes. Im actually trying to sell a basically brand new pair of gel fusion 2's that are 8 1/2's and i haven't worn them enough to wear the original spikes out. But nike has some good shoes now that they have been in the buisness a while. For comfort and the best shoe i would stick with footjoy/nike/adidas. They all have models under 150 and good variety.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yea cb those sp 8's are like the rolls royce of cars ...played about 100+ plus holes in them and alot of practice and they are very very comfortable. with the added air bubble in the back it almost feels like wearing a shoe or almost feeling the ground under your feet. One thing i do with my shoes is put some kind of leather care on them after i play etc. keeps them waterproofed and keeps the leather from getting dry.

i use the leather care stuff i used on my soccer shoes back when i played for my golf shoes. you could find in most soccer stores or online.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I gotta chime in on the sliding thing..I hit over 300 yards, and I don't experience any sliding unless the ground is fairly wet..with that said though, I have been thinking about getting some shoes..what are some good ones for under $150? Are there ant distance differences with the shoes on?


I bought my Adidas Performer shoes from my local golf store. I wanted black so they had to order them from Adidas but they will ship them right to my house for no charge. The price was $99.00.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

luthrower said:


> never had the urge to buy golf shoes but i was wondering do they make that big of a difference?


Hey,

Yes I think so.

Before you buy one, it's best you try & wear them for more than an hour.

You know, just wear the golf shoes you fancy and try to sit, moved, like walking, slow and fast.

By doing this, you will experienced if this shoes fits you perfectly.

I have some friends who buy golf shoes without trying them on, and on the fairway, their feet experienced "Hot" feeling or discomfort.

My shoe size is 12W but i buy a size 13W and on the fairway, my Nike shoes fits my feet perfectly.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, thanks! I'll have ot look at some of those..I believe I can get the Adidas for $80..seems like I saw a deal somewhere..

I guess I am blessed with a sturdy base, which is why I don't slide. A lot of my power, comes for mmy feet, so I think that's why I stay so stable..but if the shoes will add a few more yards, then thta's reason enough for me to get some! I always want to go longer!


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

i think they definitely help you keep good traction.


----------

